# Quorn Meet



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

Hi,

Had a great weekend at Quorn Station with the East Mids MCS. The Great Central Railway had a Witches and Wizards weekend. There was various activities on each of the stations including snakes, giant cockroaches and Tarantula spiders at Loughborough, Birds of Prey at Rothley and at Leics you could try on suits of armour!!!

As the rally was in the station car park, we were 'right close' to the trains. A couple of photo's below show the van and the view out the front.


----------

